# Surrey Reptile and Amphibian Society (S.R.A.S)



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

> My name is Michael Roberts I'm 22 years old and live in Surrey. Since I was a little kid I've always been fascinated with animals especially reptiles and amphibians.
> 
> When I left school I wanted to carry on my studies and I went on to College and studied a National Diploma in Animal Management, after that I completed my Foundation Degree (FdSc) and further to that I completed a Bsc (2.1) in Animal Science.
> 
> ...


In a nut shell that is me and my thoughts.

I want things to change and i need all your help 

Ive started a facebook group and an official page

and if you live in surrey or even if you dont but want somewhere closer to travel to expos etc then please join this group.

I have emailed the F.B.H and I.H.S stating my case and asking them for there help and guidance in making S.R.A.S a reality. Ive speaking to companies to help out and get the word out there and so far have heard really promising things and had a lot of help  

Would you also back my campaign by either joining the group or commenting with your thoughts and feelings below i would love to hear from you guys.

Many Thanks for your time 

Mike 

xx





TO ALL ADMIN - PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD, THANK YOU ------> Surrey Reptile and Amphibian Society (S.R.A.S) - Reptile Forums


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

...bump...


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Just to give everyone a quick update!


We have announced our official logo/emblem SEE HERE let us know what you think!

We are well under way with our first Magazine publication ! it has an awesome name which will be announced soon and launch dates.


We are currently planning all our 2013 meet and greets and to will announce all news on our facebook page and group.


We have our domain name and our website is being designed as we speak!! The domain is www.sras.org.uk and of course we will announce that in due course.


Get involved and give us your feedback !!


Mike


----------

